# Cut and swept lawn !



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Cut and swept my lawn for the first time this season. Buds just starting to come out on the trees, still got snow in the mountains around here. In the pictures, you can see the results of sweeping in two directions. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your pride sure does shine..nice job.
Do you remove the ropes before plowing season arrives.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pitiful place. You need to spend some time at home, pure neglect. Pretty nice, ( REAL NICE ) where do you live? I'm guessing North of Kasas city?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> Pitiful place. You need to spend some time at home, pure neglect. Pretty nice, ( REAL NICE ) where do you live? I'm guessing North of Kasas city?



A lot farther North than that! The yard looks great...


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

You are sick!!!!!


----------

